# Label Pics



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

How much does such a service cost?

Keith


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

Each one is different but I do not go expensive, The top is a business card and it is about $50, the next is a label and it is $20, Then my personal label well it would run around $100. But i just threw that on there to show a variety of different labels i have design.


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

*More than Just labels*

If any one is interested in a trifold brochure, flyer's to go out with your honey this year let me know and we can work on a design. We will custom design your brochure to your company style, and look, and from year to year we can make changes. That way saving lots of money in the long run. If this interest anyone just email me and i will get right back with you. 
John


----------

